# Whats Your Favorite Lens



## Stevedevil (Feb 23, 2007)

Its just a little Thread to find 

Which lens you like the most and Why???

Please give examples of the use of lens ( portrait, landscape, wide etc ) and why you feel the lens works best.

Will give a good insight to Buyers when looking

Thanks All

Steve


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 23, 2007)

I used to have a 200mm lens I don't recall what make because it was stolen along with a camera I used to love a few years ago.  But the photos I took with that lens were among the sharpest I have ever taken.  I would reccommend a fixed length lens over a zoom lens in terms of overall image any day.  Despite the convenience a zoom lens offers.  Now I have two cameras and the next lens I buy will be a 200mm or 400mm lens.  Or both if I can afford it!


----------



## Stevedevil (Feb 23, 2007)

I feel the quality of a lens will be a big factor, also f stop, as an f2.8 zoom will still be better set at f4 than an f4 lens. 

What do you all think


----------



## castrol (Feb 23, 2007)

70-200 f2.8 VR

Contrasty, fast, fast focusing, great range. Love it love it love it love it love it.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Feb 23, 2007)

50mm 1.4 pentax.  I use it 85% of the time.  Very nice sharp pics for portraits, and a great all around lens.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 23, 2007)

50mm f/2 Pentax.  Sharp, for portraits and low light work w/o flash.

Back in the day, I had a Tokina 90mm f/2.5 macro for a Nikon.  That was my favorite back then.  The quality was outstanding, both optically, and build-wise.  It had the weight which lent to the whole experience too.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 24, 2007)

18-200 VR for walk-around lens,


----------



## fmw (Feb 24, 2007)

The one I use the most is the 17-55 f2.8 Nikkor zoom (back row right in the image below.) I wouldn't say it is my favorite but, since I use it the most, it probably deserves top billing. My emotional favorite is my 45mm f2.8 N Mamiya Sekor wide angle lens for my medium format system. It is so crisp and sharp it makes me smile.

Here are the lenses I use with my Nikon digital SLR's. I don't think there is a bad one in the group, personally. Traveler, note the liberal application of UV filters. 







Your comment about an f2.8 lens stopped down to f4 being sharper than an f4 lens wide open can be true indeed. It would certainly be true if the lenses shared the same design, complement of elements and build quality. It is risky to make generalizations, though, because there is a wide variety of designs and quality of construction among photographic lenses.


----------



## manfromh (Feb 24, 2007)

For daylight shooting, Industar-50 (50mm f3.5). Its slow, but its comfortable to use and sharp if stopped down.


----------



## darich (Feb 26, 2007)

Canon 24-70 L F2.8 USM.
great all round use. good for portraits, landscapes and it's fast so it's rarely off my 5D.


----------



## Steph (Feb 26, 2007)

For very long it was a 50mm f1.4 (M42 screw mount) probably because it was the only one I had  . It still is my favourite lens for 35mm. For MF: Bronica S 50mm f3.5 as it is well suited to landscape pictures.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 26, 2007)

Tough one!!

I love the 70-200 f2.8L IS
















But I also like the 24-105 f4L IS












the 85mm f1.8 is a stunning portrait lens and great concert lens











the 10-22 gives some great perspective images






the 50mm f1.4 gives some lovely portraits with its shallow depth of field 







300f4L IS can be very useful especially with a 1.4x






& the 100mm Macro is a lovely flower lens






Hope this helps.... 

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Stevedevil (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Jim, Great Input


----------



## shingfan (Feb 26, 2007)

for me.....18-200 VR is my favourite at the moment.....(because that is the only lense i have)


----------



## Lars Leber (Feb 26, 2007)

Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8

It is very versatile and I can use it for portraits, sports & parades, wildlife as well as landscapes. I only a few shots from the past few weeks handy..


----------



## Stevedevil (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent Pic No 1, Love It!!  Excellent Lens too, Brilliant Post, Thanks


----------



## usayit (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm... It is a tough call.. as I go from fav to next fav from time to time.

So within the last few months this is my current fav:
































50mm f/1 Noctilux.  The biggest reason I have enjoyed this lens so much  is that it is such a challenge to use.  When used correctly, it produces such wonderful pictures.... I love the low light capability of this lens.  

I'm still learning it... and continues to capture my interest... it will be a while before I feel like I've mastered it.


Other "recent"  favorites:


Canon 24-105mm f4 IS USM:











Wonderful do it all lens...  Nice range, sharp, easy to handle, IS when needed. 

Canon 85mm f1.8:






Next to the 50mm f1.8 its the best bang for the buck.

Past Favorites...
Pentax 645 75mm
Pentax 50mm f2
Pentax 40mm f2.8 pancake << Small compact street shooter
Canon 135mm f2L << SHARP ...
Canon 100-400mm 
TriElmar 28-35-50


----------



## fmw (Feb 27, 2007)

Lars Leber said:


> Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8
> 
> It is very versatile and I can use it for portraits, sports & parades, wildlife as well as landscapes. I only a few shots from the past few weeks handy..


 
Lars, you have a great eye and a real talent for photography.  Thanks for posting the images.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 27, 2007)

fmw said:


> Lars, you have a great eye and a real talent for photography. Thanks for posting the images.


 
I'll second that.


----------



## ully (Mar 24, 2007)

which camera I am using. 35mm or APS-C sensor.

Generally less than 50mm.

Cheers


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 24, 2007)

my most used lenses are a 17-40 f/4 and a 24-105 f/4

my most favourite ones are the 50 f/1.4 and the 300 f/4 though  ..´.


----------



## mrcoons (Mar 24, 2007)

A hard choice. First place by a lens cap would be the Canon 70-200mm F/2.8L







Second place the Canon 24-105mm F/4L IS


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 24, 2007)

Whatever lens happens to be on the camera.


----------



## Patrice (Mar 24, 2007)

I have some favorites as well but it ususally boils down to what will enable me to get the image I'm after without compromise. However , I do need to say that  some of the images in this thread make me want to go hide in hole and never come out again.

Pat


----------



## kevin_c (Mar 25, 2007)

My Canon 24-105L - It's on my 20D most of the time.
Second choice would be my Canon 10-22mm


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm currently in love with the Canon TS 24mm f/3.5.  (My first L series lens, go figure.)  The crop factor on the 400d makes it the equivalent of 39mm lens, which is still wide(ish), but near normal enough that I can use it as a walk-around lens.  It focuses at 12", which is nice, but it's heavy-- enough that I've been bruised twice by it already.  Also, I'm quickly becoming spoiled by the T and S.  When I switched to the Sigma 70-200, I found myself making mental adjustments with the shift, and being frustrated that it wasn't there.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 25, 2007)

Patrice said:


> However , I do need to say that  some of the images in this thread make me want to go hide in hole and never come out again.
> 
> Pat



LOL yeah me too. 

I recently bought a Sigma 20mm prime at f1.8. I haven't had much time to use it however I love to shoot wide so I know this one will get a lot of use.

Before I bought the Siggy I used a Canon 100 mm prime f2 for almost everything.


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 25, 2007)

My FD mount Vivitar Series 1 70-210mm f2.8-f4.0.

It was my grandfather's before he passed away, and he recieved it as a gift from a professional photographer(given about 3 years ago) he met in Germany during World War II (my grandfather was German as well). It is ridiculously sharp and very useful yes, but the sentimental part of it is the best. I alway think of him when I shoot with it.

R.I.P. Richard


----------



## RacePhoto (Mar 25, 2007)

Canon 35-105 is my favorite film lens, that I always start with on the AE1. It doesn't get out much anymore, because I don't shoot much film, but it's still my favorite of all time.

Soon to take over, my Canon 70-200 IS USM L 2.8 that I've used a couple of times and I'm still getting to know.

For digital my ideal all around lens would be something like a 28-135 (which I just invented I think?)  Wide enough for getting in groups and wide shots, long enough to frame the pictures in camera.


I have a 28-105 EF, which is fine, but I'd like a little more zoom. When I see something longer, it's never wide enough.


But the reason I settled on the 70-200 is, if I do need something longer, I'd rather change lenses and use a 300mm prime.


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 25, 2007)

Mine would be the 50 f1.4 - light, sturdy, 'unobtrusive' when compared with it's L mates, and fast.

That second shot is superb, Lars!


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 25, 2007)

so i am a half noob but right now i have a 17-70mm (somethign like that lol) and the siggy (stole the word and i love it) 135-400mm. I use my sony stock the most but i am planning on getting either a 20mm siggy prime or a sonny 50mm 1.4


----------



## David (Mar 26, 2007)

My Canon EF 24-105 f4 L IS is the one that spends the most time attached to a camera, but as far as a favourite I'd go with my 35-350 f3.5-5.6 L. It's old and weighty to carry, but I love the range and quality.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 26, 2007)

My favorite lenses are those in my eyeballs.


----------



## benjikan (Mar 26, 2007)

Presently and I say that because I can't wait to get the Pentax 16-50 and 50-135 both f2.8 shortly are the 21, 40 and 70 Pentax Limited lenses and the Pentax 12-24 lenses.  I love the 40 for full silhouette fashion shots as well as portraits.  The 21 for fashion ambient stuff. The 70 Limited for portraits and the 12-24 to get me out of a tight spot.

But if I had to choose only one it would have to be the 40mm Limited Pancake Lens...

Ben


----------



## panocho (Mar 27, 2007)

any 50mm, for being the one that is more like one's eyesight. it teaches best to look, and that's what photography is all about, after all, isn't it?


----------



## panocho (Mar 27, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> My favorite lenses are those in my eyeballs.



...but those come obviouslly first!


----------



## mrcoons (Mar 27, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> My favorite lenses are those in my eyeballs.



Good one! The second set of lenses in my eyes would be mine then, the first were crap!

:lmao:


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Canon 200/1.8L... the big momma wide black hole aperture...


----------



## JamesD (Mar 28, 2007)

Definitely the F4.5 Anastigmat on my (Beloved!) Argoflex E.  Mainly because of the camera itself, though.


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 28, 2007)

ooooh, toughy.  I'd have to say it's a close call between my 24-70L and 85 1.8...


----------



## Mohain (Mar 28, 2007)

Sigma 10-20. 

Also love the sharpness of the Canon 50mm f1.8 but don't really have a chance to use it as much as I'd like.


----------



## dewey (Mar 28, 2007)

Nikon 70-200 2.8 VR  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 28, 2007)

darich said:


> Canon 24-70 L F2.8 USM.
> great all round use. good for portraits, landscapes and it's fast so it's rarely off my 5D.


Me too, best all-around lens for my Canon 5D.

On the Leica, it's the 28mm Elmarit f/2.8 ASPH.... or the 50mm Noctilux. Hard to say. I kind of got the Leica so I could shoot with the Nocti. Fierce lens.


----------



## seanberry (Mar 28, 2007)

My favourite lens is quite easily my Pentax FA 77mm f/1.8 Limited.  It's great for people shots; nice and sharp, creamy bokeh, good colour...what's not to love!

*My Aunt:*






*8 Euro Gelato:*





*Some Flowers:*


----------



## Alpha (Mar 29, 2007)

In 35mm, the Pentax SMC f1.2 is wonderful.

As far as I'm concerned, the Pentax 120mm Macro for the 645 is the sharpest MF lens on the planet.

I also love my 85mm Rodenstock Heligon. 

The sharpest lens I've ever seen in 35mm would be the Nokton f1.0

And the sharpest in LF would probably the Schneider Super Angulon


----------



## nate49509 (Mar 29, 2007)

I only have one lens right now, but it is my fav so far. The Nikkor 18-200 VR. It's so versatile, sharp, compact and light.


----------



## f8lranger4x4 (Mar 30, 2007)

depends what I'm takeing a shot of I like being close to my subject or scene so I use either a 50mm or my 18-55


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 20, 2008)

I was going to post an angry comment on all these people needlessly posting images in this thread, but then I saw Lars' pictures.  That's an incredible eye you have, do you not have a flickr account? 

Anyway, my favourite lens is very obviously my 50mm 1.4 manual.  But I'm starting to feel like I could be more efficient if it could autofocus.  I'm saving for the 50-135 f2.8 and so very soon, that may be my favourite lens, if it lives up to what I've heard about it.


----------



## uplander (May 20, 2008)

My favorite right now is my Canon EF 400 f/2.8 IS USM. I shoot wildlife 95% of the time and this lens is unbelievably sharp. I haven't had it all that long yet and I'm still getting tuned into it but when I do it right the results are veery nice indeed.


----------



## AndrewG (May 22, 2008)

uplander said:


> My favorite right now is my Canon EF 400 f/2.8 IS USM. I shoot wildlife 95% of the time and this lens is unbelievably sharp. I haven't had it all that long yet and I'm still getting tuned into it but when I do it right the results are veery nice indeed.


The Mallard is super-I love the water droplets which really emphasise the dabbling behaviour of the bird. Very nicely done.


----------



## AndrewG (May 22, 2008)

Favourite lens; Nikkor 50mm f1.8Ai manual.


----------



## keith204 (May 22, 2008)

Anything with 2.8 and IS always impresses me.  My current favorite is my 17-55 f/2.8 IS.  Although, today I received my 70-200 f/2.8L IS and I am sure that will compete.


----------



## Jon0807 (May 22, 2008)

I've rented a Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS and the f/4L non IS version just to see which I liked better.  I LOVE the 2.8 but the weight and size is a big issue especially for long shoots/walk around hand held photography.  The f/4 on the other hand is alot smaller and weighs a ton less.  But I'm seriously missing the IS.  I know I should probably be using a mono/tripod but it's not always a choice for me.  Tho I love the size and weight of the f/4, I liked the wide openness of the 2.8.

Here's a couple of shots with the 2.8





exposure was way off on this one so I had to adjust it





Here are some from the f/4


----------



## notelliot (May 23, 2008)

nikkor 85 1.4, all-time favorite. full-frame or cropped. really diggin my 17-55 as well.


----------



## Joves (May 23, 2008)

For wildlife my 80-400 VR ofcourse. I have a Tamron 28-300 I use alot mainly because it is good and, inexpensive. I love my 50 f/1.8 though. Ive always liked a 50mm though since the old film days.


----------



## That One Guy (May 23, 2008)

i like my 70-200mm F4L


----------



## Socrates (May 23, 2008)

notelliot said:


> nikkor 85 1.4, all-time favorite. full-frame or cropped. really diggin my 17-55 as well.



Yeah, it's not a "compromise lens."


----------

